# Just plain excited!



## mstusc (Feb 21, 2008)

This is my first post despite reading for quite a while. This forum has been a great help to me, and made the wait much more tolerable.

My PCD has been set for April 2 - I can hardly wait! My wife has looked over my shoulder for weeks as I have read each detail of previous experiences. We are both looking forward to meeting Donnie and Jonathan and the rest of the staff. 

Plenty of picture will be taken and lots shared. Thanks for all the insight - look forward to sharing the experience with the group as so many have done before me.

Picking up a E92 - Alpine White, Cream Beige, Sport, Premium, Cold Weather, Ipod, Nav, HD Radio, Sat Radio, and PDC.

First white car - all others have been black exterior with tan interior - excited for the change!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

mstusc said:


> This is my first post despite reading for quite a while. This forum has been a great help to me, and made the wait much more tolerable.
> 
> My PCD has been set for April 2 - I can hardly wait! My wife has looked over my shoulder for weeks as I have read each detail of previous experiences. We are both looking forward to meeting Donnie and Jonathan and the rest of the staff.
> 
> ...


Congrats :thumbup:

I'll try and arrange the schedule so that I can be the one going over the vehicle with you. Look forward to seeing you on 4/2!


----------



## mstusc (Feb 21, 2008)

That would be great - thanks!


----------



## brandonw (Feb 27, 2008)

*Me too!*

What a small world out there. My PCD date is also April 2nd and am really looking forward to it as well. This will be my third new BMW and a first for PCD. I am coming from Atlanta and have talked my Dad into flying down from Maryland to come with me. From all I have read, it sounds like it will be a very cool experience and thought it would be a great time to spend with my Dad as well.

Picking up an X5 4.8 (Space Gray/Beige Perforated), Premium, Sport w/20", Cold, Rear Climate, Premium Sound and Technology packages, Comfort, Pwr Tailgate, Sat/HD Radio, iPod/USB and Running boards.

Looking forward to the experience as well as meeting some of the PCD staff, who I can read are all incredible.

See you guys soon! :thumbup:

Brandon


----------

